# Delilah's FF Udder 5 weeks fresh!



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Here's Delilah's udder before this morning's milking. I have been separating her kids at night and these photo's are after about a 10 hour filling period. She is slightly uneven...despite my efforts...darn kids like one side best...LOL!

She could def. use wider rear attachements...but overall I am really happy with her and she milks wonderfully! Her teats are good-sized for a FF and she has nice orifices too. It only takes about 5 min to milk her out--I am getting around an average of 1/2 gal in the mornings...sometimes a bit more, sometimes a bit less. 



















Pictures of Jezabelle's udder coming soon...she was not very cooperative this morning...LOL...


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

OH MY GOSH!! I am so jealous of those teats! You can wrap your hands right around them can't you?
She has a beatiful udder. LaMancha?


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

"Pictures of Jezabelle's udder coming soon...she was not very cooperative this morning...LOL..."

Jezabelles' are not known for their cooperation. LOL


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks, MiGoat  Yes she is a Lamancha...and yes...I am in love with her teats--as strange as that may sound. I think I will be keeping one of her daughters...let's hope that she passes on that trait! 

Just saw the second comment...do you have a naughty Jezabelle too?


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

No naughty Jezebelle here...just thinking of the one long ago married to Ahab, then another "Jezebelle" mentioned in the warning to the churches in Revelations.
None of them were well behaved!! LOL


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Heck funnyriverfarm...what sounds weird is I'M in love with her teats!! bwhahahah


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

MiGoat said:


> No naughty Jezebelle here...just thinking of the one long ago married to Ahab, then another "Jezebelle" mentioned in the warning to the churches in Revelations.
> None of them were well behaved!! LOL


Oh! LOL! Didn't think about that...I was stuck in the realm on goats...


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

The only thing I see that needs improvement on her is the width and the height of the rear, but other than that absolutely lovely!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:drool: Gorgeous!

Lucky you to have such a drool worthy udder to milk with a FF!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks everybody! I am very proud of her!


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

I have udder envy :greengrin:


----------

